# Could i wear a Brown Dress for a Wedding in June?



## MissPout (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey

I'm not much into Fashion and i got a big Problem. My Friend from Alabama invites me to her Wedding, it will be in June at the Church. I found this adorable Brown Dress and was wondering if it would be okay if i wear this to her wedding? I've never been to a wedding yet and now i'm totally confused about it.



 

Its very similar to this. I won't be over or underdressed....

Thanks for your help


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 14, 2012)

A couple of questions. How formal is the wedding? What fabric is your dress?


----------



## MissPout (Apr 14, 2012)

It's cotton. She told us we can wear whatever we want. She said my Boyfriend can even wear shorts, because it will be hot. But this doesn't makes it easier for me


----------



## Angelaelle (Apr 14, 2012)

I think your dress is fine.

Are you thinking that you should be wearing a lighter color for summer? If the festivities are outdoors you may want to consider a lighter color only because the darker colors absorb light and make you hot, but since your current dress its a lightweight cotton, you're probably fine. I visit friends in Huntsville, Alabama and it can be stifling hot in June. If the is wedding outside make sure you load up on the sun block.


----------



## MissPout (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you, Angelaelle!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 14, 2012)

You should get a nice, big straw hat (with flowers?) to go with the dress - keeps your head out of the sun and would look great with the dress!

I've seen some real cute (and cheap) ones at Target!


----------



## divadoll (Apr 14, 2012)

Cute dress.  I'd wear it.


----------



## Hezzie (Apr 16, 2012)

This is cute. Definitely good for a wedding.


----------



## jade121 (Apr 18, 2012)

The dress is really very beautiful. Yes you choose any good brown color hat and beautiful matching sandals.


----------



## anglebanana (Apr 21, 2012)

maybe you can choose the white one ??~~sorry~~ I like the white~~aha


----------



## snapbackchamp30 (Jun 11, 2012)

the dress looks gorgeous


----------

